# *is excited waiting for frogs*



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

As above.

Today's the day! 


*waits paitently*


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

oh My,I was awful waiting for mine,I was up at 5am,thankfully they arrived at 8.30am:2thumb::2thumb:Not long now,start pacing the pavement :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

They always turn up when you are in the shower :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ha yeah I bet they do! I've been up since 7am, though people have been up since 6am.....

Come on frogs come on!!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

have they arrived yet?

I am waiting for crickets to arrive and I am worried that because of the postal strike they wont come today :bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nope not yet!

I threw loads of springtails in the viv last night, but they seem to have drowned. Idiots.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

What frogs are you getting


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Big-eyed Tree Frog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Big-eyed Tree Frog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 Very nice indeed. :2thumb:


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

wow! beautiful frogs!! are you planing on breeding them in the future? cos i notice you're not far from me! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

If they breed, they breed! They're coming as babies so no idea what sex they will be yet, so who knows!?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

hi mate bet the day is going slow lol

make sure you post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Where you getting them from morgan? and what price? I'm going to be getting some when my viv stack is finished (not long now!!) :mf_dribble:

And I might be being dense, but Leptopelis vermiculatus is also known as the peacock tree frog, correct?
Or are they seperate species from the same genus?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Same frog, just both names seem to be used.

Getting them from frogsgalore, £16 each!


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Same frog, just both names seem to be used.
> 
> Getting them from frogsgalore, £16 each!


Heh, I thought you might be...I guessed since you said they are babies. I've had my eye on that site for a while now. If your going to be posting pics, any chance you could post one of them in their container? I'd like to see the packing method he uses...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Darbz said:


> Heh, I thought you might be...I guessed since you said they are babies. I've had my eye on that site for a while now. If your going to be posting pics, any chance you could post one of them in their container? I'd like to see the packing method he uses...


Yeah no prob.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Darbz said:


> I'd like to see the packing method he uses...


I got my male red eye from Richie and it was very well packed. The box was lined with polystyrene and the tub was packed into place with shredded paper. In the container the frog was sat on the side with a cotton wool pad soaked in water on the bottom to keep the humidity up. There was no heat pad as the time of year i recievd the frog it would of mad the box to hot. The box was labbeled well and the frog was recieved fairly unstressed and in good health.

You can order from richie with great confidence, hes helpfull and takes care in making sure the frogs reach you in good condition.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

knighty said:


> I got my male red eye from Richie and it was very well packed. The box was lined with polystyrene and the tub was packed into place with shredded paper. In the container the frog was sat on the side with a cotton wool pad soaked in water on the bottom to keep the humidity up. There was no heat pad as the time of year i recievd the frog it would of mad the box to hot. The box was labbeled well and the frog was recieved fairly unstressed and in good health.
> 
> You can order from richie with great confidence, hes helpfull and takes care in making sure the frogs reach you in good condition.



Sounds perfect. tbh I've heard nothing but good things about frogsgalore...but since morgan is expecting today i thought some pics might be interesting and just reinforce the reputation :no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

When they arrive......:lol2:


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Are they there yet:whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nah. I would have thought they would have come by now :/


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

A watched postbox never boils.



Something like that anyway.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

They should've come by now... :hmm:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

my order from richie was at my house by 11.15 all orders sent next day normally arive by 12.00 i would contact richie nd see what time he sent it. my parcel post delivers up to 5.30 so i woul not panic too much.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

well guys i thought ide better put you all out of your misery, the frogs are coming tomorrow not today ive made a cockup due to the bank holiday ive got my days mixed up:blush: anyway ive sorted it with Paul and hes ok so thats the main thing. But its been good to see the interest in this thread:notworthy:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

they never came?


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Joe1507 said:


> they never came?


They are coming today.. and there had better be pics :whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

They came! They're awesome, they have to be the best frogs ever. Didn't expect them to be so active.

Pics when I get home from work!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

glad they came ok. looking forward to pics


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah same as above.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

eeeeeeeee im excited! want piccies! :2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

no pics yet:whistling2:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

why did they come like a day late


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Pics,pics and more pics:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ekkkk sorry people no pics yet, they were all active this morning but are having a snooze now, don't want to disturb them!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ekkkk sorry people no pics yet, they were all active this morning but are having a snooze now, don't want to disturb them!


 
Fail!


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Boo Hiss


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> Fail!


You fail!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You fail!


Your mum fails!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> Your mum fails!


Your bank account fails!

*cough hint cough*


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

disapointed:devil:


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Still no photos...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm at work!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

:diablo:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

so do they delivered via TNT?


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

knighty said:


> disapointed:devil:


I agree I'm not angry or upset....just disappointed:gasp:.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Bah! I'm trying, but there's one who hides all the time and the other won't keep still for photoshoots!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

video will do then........:whistling2:


----------



## Green Glen (Oct 19, 2008)

I for one am looking forward and am excited, ha ha.

Glen:2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

STILL no pics...


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

????????????????: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I've lost the damn chord for my camera :blush:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

still no pics, very dissapointed!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I asked them, and they said no pictures. Sorry.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

you sure you even got these frogs?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Quite sure:lol2:


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

starting to get impatiant :whistling2::lol2:: victory:


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

EPIC FAIL lmao


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

Pics of your lieing!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

i am hijacking your thread as I am excited and waiting for my frogs!:mf_dribble:
And i will be providing pics a plenty:whip: I can promise you all:2thumb:


----------

